
Mysterious Go Master Blitzes Competition (Master said he's AlphaGo's Aja Huang) - jrwan
http://www.sixthtone.com/news/mysterious-go-master-blitzes-competition-rattles-game-community
======
jrwan
The identity of Master could be Aja Huang of AlphaGo.

[https://twitter.com/oth_mirai05/status/816641830234112000](https://twitter.com/oth_mirai05/status/816641830234112000)
[Translation: (Master [9D]: I'm Dr. Huang of AlphaGo)]

------
dekhn
Looks like it's AlphaGo:
[https://twitter.com/demishassabis/status/816660463282954240](https://twitter.com/demishassabis/status/816660463282954240)

